# ?????????



## darkstar (Aug 3, 2005)

could we get the injury/ death section into a printable format ? it could be small pamplet or etc.? pictures would be very informative to say the least :blob5: basically im trying to shock load my employees who have never been injured .... with pics and words of the real thing


----------



## Treeman14 (Aug 3, 2005)

darkstar said:


> could we get the injury/ death section into a printable format ?




Umm, do you have a print button on your browser?


----------



## Tree Wizard (Aug 3, 2005)

Buy TCIA's Tailgate Safety Program. Over 50 sessions, most all with real life examples of what happens when you stray from the ANSI Z-133 way of doing things. Then Z-133 references to what should be done in the example situation.


----------



## darkstar (Aug 5, 2005)

thanx the photos really help especially the one of the cut eye ... but my printer does a lame job on the photos ...


----------



## pbtree (Aug 15, 2005)

You could paste in into Word and print it out as a booklet...


----------

